# Coffee Tony?



## dunc (May 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new and have just purchased a Sage Duo Temp Pro. I was living in Australia the past few years and we had a slightly older version of the same machine which I could make pretty decent espresso with using (dare I say it) pre-ground coffee. There was a lot of different pre-ground coffee on offer in Oz whereas here it is very limited. I've now done a little reading and realise I need to invest in a grinder and buy beans.

I'll be looking for something used so will have a browse about the forum and see what's what.

I didn't drink coffee before I went to Australia and I'm a little surprised how difficult it is to go out and buy excellent coffee from a cafe here (in the Highlands at least)!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whereabout in the highlands are you .

Are you anywhere near here ( excuse my scottish geography )

Habitat Cafe, 1 The Square, Aberfeldy, Perth & Kinross, PH15 2DD.


----------

